# ان كنت فى ضيقة تذكر حوت يونان



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يناير 2010)

ان كنت فى ضيقة تذكر حوت يونان



ان الحوت قد يبتلعك و لكنه لا يستطيع أن يؤذيك و لابد أنه سيأتى الوقت الذى فيه يأمر الرب الحوت أن يقذفك الى البر

+حتى أن كنت فى بطن الحوت فأنا معك.. .لا أهملك و لا أتركك فى جوف الحوت


فى جوف الحوت ركع يونان وصلى للرب صلاة من اعظم الصلوات


صلاة يونان

دعوت من ضيقى الرب فاستجابنى .....
صرخت من جوف الهاوية فسمعت صوتى.....
لانك طرحتنى فى العمق فى قلب البحار فاحاط بى نهر ...
جازت فوقى جميع تياراتك و لججك فقلت قد طردت من امام عينيك ولكننى اعود انظر الى هيكل قدسك ...
قد اكتنفتنى مياه الى النفس...احاط بى غمر التف عشب البحر برأسى.....

نزلت الى اسافل الجبال .....
مغاليق الارض على الى الابد ثم اصعدت من الوهدة حياتى ايها الرب الهى حين اعيت فى نفسى ذكرت الرب فجاءت اليك صلاتى الى هيكل قدسك ....
الذين يراعون اباطيل كاذبة يتركون نعمتهم اما انا فبصوت الحمد اذبح لك و اوفى بما نذرت للرب .
للرب الخلاص


حقا ان الضيقات هى مدرسة للصلاة

حاذر من ان تشكو كلما ابتلعك حوت .

فالحيتان فى بحر هذا العالم كثيرة

من كتاب تأملات فى سفر يونان النبى للبابا شنودة الثالث

الرب يسندنا وينجينا من الضيقات والتجارب


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2010)

امين

ميرسي يا قمر علي الصلاة

ربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يناير 2010)

*صلاة يونان النبي وهو بجوف الحوت صلاة تحتاج لمحاضرات كثيرة لندرس عمقها وروعتها ونتعلم منها 
مرسي خالص يا روكا
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## سور (26 يناير 2010)

كم نحتاج ان نصلى جميعا هذه الصلاه
ولكن من القلب بحق انتقو ونتعزى كل حين
ميرسى روكا لهذه الكلمات المعزية ​


----------



## ق عادل (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

رااااااااائع يا روكا
ميرررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*

آمين



شكرا ليكم


الرب معاكم

​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> ميرسي يا قمر علي الصلاة
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك


* ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة يونان النبي وهو بجوف الحوت صلاة تحتاج لمحاضرات كثيرة لندرس عمقها وروعتها ونتعلم منها​*
> *مرسي خالص يا روكا*
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك *​


* ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2010)

سور قال:


> كم نحتاج ان نصلى جميعا هذه الصلاه
> 
> ولكن من القلب بحق انتقو ونتعزى كل حين
> ميرسى روكا لهذه الكلمات المعزية ​


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2010)

ق عادل قال:


> شكرا الرب يباركك


*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااائع يا روكا
> 
> ميرررررسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* ميرسي كوكو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين*​
> 
> 
> *شكرا ليكم*​
> ...


* ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> حاذر من ان تشكو كلما ابتلعك حوت .


*شكرا لك...*
*الرب يسوع معك ويحفظك من كل شر...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *شكرا لك...*
> *الرب يسوع معك ويحفظك من كل شر...*


*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------

